# Tools



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*mystery jointer*

I have a Craftsman jointer/planer that has a model number of 113.232211 this wasn't the standard model. the motor is mounted inside the main part of the jointer. I cant find a manual or information on when the thing was built. it works great though and I am not disappointed I bought it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *mystery jointer*
> 
> I have a Craftsman jointer/planer that has a model number of 113.232211 this wasn't the standard model. the motor is mounted inside the main part of the jointer. I cant find a manual or information on when the thing was built. it works great though and I am not disappointed I bought it.


Try this link:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd;jsessionid=wTnyEbP0ygaj6Jl-fCjjKg**.shcapp3305?modelNumber=113.232211&pop=flush


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *mystery jointer*
> 
> I have a Craftsman jointer/planer that has a model number of 113.232211 this wasn't the standard model. the motor is mounted inside the main part of the jointer. I cant find a manual or information on when the thing was built. it works great though and I am not disappointed I bought it.


do you know about how long ago this was made? Or better yet is there a way by the labeling i can tell?


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*1" belt sander*

My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.

Mead 1' x 42' belt sander

:update

I have found a motor for my sander from a friend at work cleaning out his garage.


----------



## Handi75 (Nov 20, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


Very Nice…

I love the Antiques and old tools, expecially getting to see them still in operation.

Congrats on the Very nice Gift and the refinish, looks great!

Handi


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


the picture i posted isnt of mine just an example because i havent been able yet to get a picture of the one i have but its the same exact model as the on in the link.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


Great old timer. Bet it is better then a LOT of them from the big box stores or HF.

Congrats on the gift.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


I think it great when someone like yourself restores an old tool and makes it useful again. You will especially appreciate this when you get to my age and the past is still tangible in your memory, but has mostly disappeared from the real world.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


Dang Joe, six months ago I sold several old motors. A couple of them would have been great for that sander. Should be a good one when you get it running.


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


That will make a fine addition to your tool collection.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *1" belt sander*
> 
> My dad found this old 1 inch belt sander at a garage sale for 5 bucks and I was looking on old woodworking machines and sure enough the one he gave me last week is the same as the one in the link. i plan on using it when i get a motor for it.
> 
> ...


Looks great, love older tools and their rock solid feel. enjoy


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*well my Jointer is broke*

I have a craftsman contracter series jointer (model number 113.232211). there is a small part that moves the in feed table with the knob called a linkage assembly the part that connects to the screw was cast poorly and it disintegrated. so now i have a choice of either buying another jointer or trying to find the part. I checked sears official parts site and they no longer make the part or have a replacement that will work the same purpose. If I haven't found a part for it by the new year I may look at buying a newer jointer. Kind of disappointed in craftsman in not having that part but having every other part.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *well my Jointer is broke*
> 
> I have a craftsman contracter series jointer (model number 113.232211). there is a small part that moves the in feed table with the knob called a linkage assembly the part that connects to the screw was cast poorly and it disintegrated. so now i have a choice of either buying another jointer or trying to find the part. I checked sears official parts site and they no longer make the part or have a replacement that will work the same purpose. If I haven't found a part for it by the new year I may look at buying a newer jointer. Kind of disappointed in craftsman in not having that part but having every other part.


yea that is a bumber….there usualy pretty good aboyt replacement parts…but if you want my honest opinion…i would get a new jointer….i have a delta myself, but grizzly tools are putting out some good tools…and the main thing to…is service…they have great service and if you need a part…you can get it…same as some of the others…but ive talked to a lot of grizzly owners…there very pleased…i guess it all comes down to how much money you want to spend..if you want a good quality tool…then spend the extra money…its worth it down the road and you will be suprised by how well it performs over the craftsmen…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *well my Jointer is broke*
> 
> I have a craftsman contracter series jointer (model number 113.232211). there is a small part that moves the in feed table with the knob called a linkage assembly the part that connects to the screw was cast poorly and it disintegrated. so now i have a choice of either buying another jointer or trying to find the part. I checked sears official parts site and they no longer make the part or have a replacement that will work the same purpose. If I haven't found a part for it by the new year I may look at buying a newer jointer. Kind of disappointed in craftsman in not having that part but having every other part.


From owwm.com Emerson Electric (800-325-1184) is another contact for machines with source code 113 or 103.

Best of luck getting that jointer up and going again!

Not to argue with Grizzman, but the Emmerson Built Craftsman (And Ridgid) tools built up a reputation for excellent performance, and durability for a good reason. Considering how old the jointer would have to be in order to be Emmerson built, I wouldn't let one bad part sour you on the whole jointer if possible…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *well my Jointer is broke*
> 
> I have a craftsman contracter series jointer (model number 113.232211). there is a small part that moves the in feed table with the knob called a linkage assembly the part that connects to the screw was cast poorly and it disintegrated. so now i have a choice of either buying another jointer or trying to find the part. I checked sears official parts site and they no longer make the part or have a replacement that will work the same purpose. If I haven't found a part for it by the new year I may look at buying a newer jointer. Kind of disappointed in craftsman in not having that part but having every other part.


Can't you just make a new part yourself or have a machinist fabricate it for you? I can't imagine that would cost anywhere near the price of a new jointer.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *well my Jointer is broke*
> 
> I have a craftsman contracter series jointer (model number 113.232211). there is a small part that moves the in feed table with the knob called a linkage assembly the part that connects to the screw was cast poorly and it disintegrated. so now i have a choice of either buying another jointer or trying to find the part. I checked sears official parts site and they no longer make the part or have a replacement that will work the same purpose. If I haven't found a part for it by the new year I may look at buying a newer jointer. Kind of disappointed in craftsman in not having that part but having every other part.


my dad was a machinist for GM so he is advising me on how to make a new one hopefully i can go that route. I have seen several jointers on CL so if nothing comes of making my own I may just buy a used one. definitely didn't want to spend money right now.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *well my Jointer is broke*
> 
> I have a craftsman contracter series jointer (model number 113.232211). there is a small part that moves the in feed table with the knob called a linkage assembly the part that connects to the screw was cast poorly and it disintegrated. so now i have a choice of either buying another jointer or trying to find the part. I checked sears official parts site and they no longer make the part or have a replacement that will work the same purpose. If I haven't found a part for it by the new year I may look at buying a newer jointer. Kind of disappointed in craftsman in not having that part but having every other part.


well i think i might have found the part on ebay! My dad happened to find it. I will try it and see but the part that holds on to the screw looks identical to the one i broke.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*Millers Falls #17*

bought an old Millers Falls on ebay. Awaiting a Bull nose Stanley. the Millers Falls is a block plane with adjustable throat. Looks good after I do some work on it I think it will be a good plane. the Bull nose hasnt arrived yet. in my nex blog post i will have it and post some pictures.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

carlosponti said:


> *Millers Falls #17*
> 
> bought an old Millers Falls on ebay. Awaiting a Bull nose Stanley. the Millers Falls is a block plane with adjustable throat. Looks good after I do some work on it I think it will be a good plane. the Bull nose hasnt arrived yet. in my nex blog post i will have it and post some pictures.


Should be a good plane. Post some before and after photos….


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*found some antique tools i plan on cleaning up*

picked up another jack early in the week. the number 6 spokeshave chisel moulding plane and transition i bought today.


stanley 51 sweetheart spokeshave. 

moulding plane

millers falls 814 jack plane 

stanley number 6 type 18 

oak leaf transition smoother


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

carlosponti said:


> *found some antique tools i plan on cleaning up*
> 
> picked up another jack early in the week. the number 6 spokeshave chisel moulding plane and transition i bought today.
> 
> ...


Nice haul. Lets see some shavings. : ^ )


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *found some antique tools i plan on cleaning up*
> 
> picked up another jack early in the week. the number 6 spokeshave chisel moulding plane and transition i bought today.
> 
> ...


Wow, Joe. That's a sweet haul. Good for you.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *found some antique tools i plan on cleaning up*
> 
> picked up another jack early in the week. the number 6 spokeshave chisel moulding plane and transition i bought today.
> 
> ...


only thing i know about the Oak Leaf Plane on the bottom was it was most likely made by Simmons Hardware Company. Thats the same company that produced the Keen Kutter series of planes. WM Enders was a guy who worked for Simmons who later left the company but created the line and the name on the planes first had simmons oak leaf written on them but later his name was prominent. Not much more sure than that.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*Millers Falls #9 rehab*

I havent done much to this plane yet except flatten the sole, flatten the frog face, and sharpen the blade. I did also lap the sides a bit and put wax on it.

before


after


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *Millers Falls #9 rehab*
> 
> I havent done much to this plane yet except flatten the sole, flatten the frog face, and sharpen the blade. I did also lap the sides a bit and put wax on it.
> 
> ...


your pic have not come out


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *Millers Falls #9 rehab*
> 
> I havent done much to this plane yet except flatten the sole, flatten the frog face, and sharpen the blade. I did also lap the sides a bit and put wax on it.
> 
> ...


updated to fix the pictures. ps those are the first shavings in the mouth.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

carlosponti said:


> *Millers Falls #9 rehab*
> 
> I havent done much to this plane yet except flatten the sole, flatten the frog face, and sharpen the blade. I did also lap the sides a bit and put wax on it.
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of Stanley planes (I am not a collector…I keep telling myself) and just two Millers Falls: one just like yours and a 65b low angle block plane. Both are great in use & were cheaper than my Stanleys. You can't go wrong, here. -SST


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*More hand planes *

its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.

entire collection of planes


bedrock keen kutter, keen kutters were made by Stanley for Simmons Hardware.


Stanley 71 router plane


one of the biggest jointer planes i have seen. Comes in at 26 inches long.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Being a plane collector.
I like this !


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Nice! Does that Keen Kutter really have a Bedrock frog? I thought Stanley kept those only for themselves.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


not at all in fact you can usually get in on a bedrock cheaper by looking for the keen kutters because most dont know that keen kutters were available in bedrock frogs. but you have to know also what to look for. for starters stamped in the toe where the knob is will be the size of the plane. usually you will see KK and the number. the bedrocks however were a single k with the number. like for instance my bedrock is a K5 the bailey version was KK5.

here is a reference
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brkkcompare.htm


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Rhykenology at its best!!!!!!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


I agree that Keen Kutters with the single "K" are a great find. I have several and all at a fraction of what I'd have spent on Bedrocks. You can't have too many planes. Way to go! -SST


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


The handle on the big jointer is in remarkable condition Joe, Nice find!!!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Joe. That is something I hadn't known.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *More hand planes *
> 
> its been a while and I have been meaning to update with newer planes in my shop.
> 
> ...


thanks kip. here is something i learned as well the jointer plane has sandusky tool on the blade apparently through some reading was another name ohio tool co made tools through.


----------

